# How do you Copy/Paste when using a laptop/no mouse?



## Mona (Sep 22, 2006)

The laptop I recently bought, of course, does not have the standard type mouse. It has a little square area that you run your finger across, arrow keys and button to click like a mouse.

So if I want to copy and paste a selection of several words or a paragraph, how do I do it without my mouse? I know you can use the "Select", "Copy" and "Paste" from from the "Edit" tab, but how do I highlight the actual area...words, sentences, paragraphs etc. that I want to copy/paste? Thanks.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 22, 2006)

Move the cursor to the area you want to highlight - then hold down the shift key and the down arrow to highlight the text. You would then use Control X to cut, or Control C to Copy - Control V will paste it.

Hope that helps!

Liz R.


----------



## Mona (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Liz!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2006)

Also, on my laptops, I can move the cursor to the start of what I want to copy, and then hold down the left button underneath the square pad, then use the finger pad to move the highlighting over what I'm wanting to copy. Then when it's all hi-lighted, I press the right button under the pad and then from the pop up menu, select "copy".

The first time I used a touch pad on a laptop, I was honestly in TEARS so frustrated. I was just upset beyond words before I realized the reason things were jumping all around is that you can also tap on the pad and it be the same as clicking a mouse button. I didn't realize it "tapped" and didn't know why it kept acting up "on its on". (yes, life is tough for me when I'm stupid)


----------



## Farmhand (Sep 22, 2006)

Mona said:


> The laptop I recently bought, of course, does not have the standard type mouse. It has a little square area that you run your finger across, arrow keys and button to click like a mouse.
> So if I want to copy and paste a selection of several words or a paragraph, how do I do it without my mouse? I know you can use the "Select", "Copy" and "Paste" from from the "Edit" tab, but how do I highlight the actual area...words, sentences, paragraphs etc. that I want to copy/paste? Thanks.


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/126449/

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?...kb;en-us;301583


----------

